# Moto G 3rd Generation Discussion



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2015)

If there is another thread I will merge this thread into it.

So, Motorola is back with 3rd gen of Moto G and Moto X, though this thread is only for Moto G 3rd gen.

*cdn2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/motorola/motorola-moto-g-3rd-gen-1.jpg

*The specs:*


*Network*TechnologyGSM / HSPA / LTE*Launch*Announced2015, JulyStatusAvailable. Released 2015, July*Body*Dimensions142.1 x 72.4 x 11.6 mm (5.59 x 2.85 x 0.46 in)Weight155 g (5.47 oz)SIMOptional Dual SIM (Micro-SIM, dual stand-by)- IPX7 certified - water resistant up to 1 meter and 30 minutes*Display*TypeIPS LCD capacitive touchscreen, 16M colorsSize5.0 inches (~67.0% screen-to-body ratio)Resolution720 x 1280 pixels (~294 ppi pixel density)MultitouchYesProtectionCorning Gorilla Glass 3*Platform*OSAndroid OS, v5.1.1 (Lollipop)ChipsetQualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410CPUQuad-core 1.4 GHz Cortex-A53GPUAdreno 306*Memory*Card slotmicroSD, up to 32 GBInternal8 GB, 1 GB RAM16 GB, 2 GB RAM*Camera*Primary13 MP, 4128 x 3096 pixels, autofocus, dual-LED (dual tone) flashFeaturesGeo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, panorama, auto-HDRVideo1080p@30fps, HDRSecondary5 MP, auto-HDR*Sound*Alert typesVibration; MP3, WAV ringtonesLoudspeakerYes3.5mm jackYes*Comms*WLANWi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, hotspotBluetoothv4.0, A2DP, LEGPSYes, with A-GPS, GLONASS, BeidouRadioFM radioUSBmicroUSB v2.0, USB Host*Features*SensorsAccelerometer, proximityMessagingSMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IMBrowserHTMLJavaNo- Active noise cancellation with dedicated mic- MP3/AAC+/WAV/Flac player- MP4/H.264 player- Photo/video editor- Document viewer*Battery*Non-removable Li-Ion 2470 mAh battery*Misc*ColorsBlack, WhitePriceRs
Spec source: Motorola Moto G (3rd gen) - Full phone specifications

*The Ad:*



Product Link and Price:

*1. Moto G 3rd Gen 8 GB Storage 1 GB RAM model:* Moto G (3rd Generation) Price in India - Buy Moto G (3rd Generation) Black 8 Online - Motorola : Flipkart.com
Price: Rs 11,999

*2. Moto G 3rd Gen 16 GB Storage 2 GB RAM model:*  Moto G (3rd Generation) Price in India - Buy Moto G (3rd Generation) Black 16 Online - Motorola : Flipkart.com
Price: Rs 12,999

*Some notable features:*

*1. Water Proof : *The original Moto G was the first budget phone which was also tested to be water proof for 30 min under fresh water, but this time company is really acknowledging it publicly. Looks like they are finally confident to say it really is waterproof (to most extent).

*2. Moto Display :* It's an essential part of Moto X. Pick up the phone, and phone will automatically wake up and show you notifications right on lock screen. I can't imagine a phone without this feature. So it's really a nice addition.

*3. MicroSD:* So 16 Gigs + SD Card option upto 32 more GB. It's a feature since high end phones like Moto X don't have SD Card option. And sometimes I miss it. 


I have really fall in love with the back of the phone. Starting with Moto X, this phone (Moto G 3rd gen) the back is really good! And *Motorola have a knack for making superb adverts! Really outdone this time.*

Btw, seriously who will buy the 8 GB version for just 1K less?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 30, 2015)

Does it have Led notification or they have removed it since Moto Display is available?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Does it have Led notification or they have removed it since Moto Display is available?



Yup looks like it. Moto display has replaced it.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2015)

Even Moto X have active display. And everyone thought it have no LED. Turns out it had but was disabled. But custom ROM enables this feature.
I am hoping there would be similar thing with Moto G 3rd gen. Let's see.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Even Moto X have active display. And everyone thought it have no LED. Turns out it had but was disabled. But custom ROM enables this feature.
> I am hoping there would be similar thing with Moto G 3rd gen. Let's see.



Moto X has an AMOLED display so no problem but on a lcd display the active display would be more power consuming right ?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Moto X has an AMOLED display so no problem but on a lcd display the active display would be more power consuming right ?



Well, yea, it would definitely be more power consuming then Moto X, but that's why maybe it is used in other ways. Instead of displaying the notifications at regular intervals (called breathing notifications) , Moto G 3rd gen might only activate it if the phone is picked up. Reviews and first hand experience is required here.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, yea, it would definitely be more power consuming then Moto X, but that's why maybe it is used in other ways. Instead of displaying the notifications at regular intervals (called breathing notifications) , Moto G 3rd gen might only activate it if the phone is picked up. Reviews and first hand experience is required here.



Hopefully a forum member will post a review if buys it


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2015)

Only 1000/- is the difference between the 2 models? 
Why would anyone would go for lower one, then?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> Only 1000/- is the difference between the 2 models?
> Why would anyone would go for lower one, then?



Exactly my sentiment in the last line of original post.
That's some business strategy. You keep the lower end price difference more, and everyone would buy the lower end model. You keep the price difference less, everyone would buy the larger model.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 31, 2015)

Just checked it out.My colleague bought the 2gb ram version.Physically it felt slimmer than the Moto G2. Rear Camera looked good(Indoor under artificial  lights).Front camera is okish. Build quality feels solid and looks a bit premium compared other phones in the same range.No LED notification.There were a bunch of sensors near the camera not sure if there is a disabled led among them. Moto Display is a bit wonky.


----------



## ubergeek (Aug 1, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Just checked it out.My colleague bought the 2gb ram version.Physically it felt slimmer than the Moto G2. Rear Camera looked good(Indoor under artificial  lights).Front camera is okish. Build quality feels solid and looks a bit premium compared other phones in the same range.No LED notification.There were a bunch of sensors near the camera not sure if there is a disabled led among them. Moto Display is a bit wonky.


Does the active display light up the whole display or certain parts alone


----------



## lywyre (Aug 1, 2015)

ubergeek said:


> Does the active display light up the whole display or certain parts alone



'Activating' only certain parts of the screen requires AMOLED. This screen is not and so the whole screen will light up.


----------



## ubergeek (Aug 1, 2015)

Sounds like something that could be done with an app, so whats the point?


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 1, 2015)

ubergeek said:


> Does the active display light up the whole display or certain parts alone



The whole screen lights up.It looks good but is power consuming on a non-amoled display.A led notification would have been better.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 2, 2015)

The phone doesn't have a gyroscope?? No photospheres? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2015)

Techguy said:


> The phone doesn't have a gyroscope?? No photospheres? Can anyone confirm?



It seems to be a rumour. The CPUZ Spec sheet does say it have an Orientation sensor. 
Plus to rest all rumours, checkout this spec page: Motorola Moto G (Gen 3) price, specifications, features, comparison
It says it have Gyroscope.

Now, the question is... does it NOT have a compass (magnetic sensor)?


----------



## Techguy (Aug 2, 2015)

The CPUZ page shows the orientation sensor + magnetic sensor.. so both seem to be present..

XDA user has confirmed that *Google Photosphere does not work *(no option).. which is prob due to lack of gyroscope..
Any other app for similar functionality? Will panoramas work?

NDTV gadgets? Very unreliable... Seriously.. Just read their review.. horrible review..
Even good sites tend to overlook small features like this.


----------



## lawrencetyle (Aug 3, 2015)

Can any anyone confirm if this is 32bit or 64 bit?


----------



## priti9898 (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome looking smartphone


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 5, 2015)

lawrencetyle said:


> Can any anyone confirm if this is 32bit or 64 bit?



It's 64 bit.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 5, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> It's 64 bit.



Yeah, the CPU supports 64bit; but is the software 64bit? The Moto E 4G also has a 64bit CPU, but runs 32bit software.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 6, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Yeah, the CPU supports 64bit; but is the software 64bit? The Moto E 4G also has a 64bit CPU, but runs 32bit software.



Hmmm.My guess it is a 32 bit version since nowhere in their official website have they mentioned 64-bit.


----------



## Minion (Aug 6, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Yeah, the CPU supports 64bit; but is the software 64bit? The Moto E 4G also has a 64bit CPU, but runs 32bit software.



lollipop is 64bit OS.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 6, 2015)

Minion said:


> lollipop is 64bit OS.



There is a 32-bit build of lollipop..asus zenphone 2 has it according to Asus forum- ASUS Zenfone 2 has 64bit OS or 32bit OS..?-ZE551ML

IMO 64-bit is not a deal breaker and will hardly make any difference on a Moto G.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 6, 2015)

Minion said:


> lollipop is 64bit OS.



No it's not. *The Moto E 4G also has a 64bit CPU, but runs 32bit software.* 

Too difficult to read?


----------



## Minion (Aug 6, 2015)

64bit OS can run 32bit apps just like windows.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 6, 2015)

Minion said:


> 64bit OS can run 32bit apps just like windows.





Minion said:


> 64bit OS can run 32bit apps just like windows.



Oh dear... you don't seem to understand..

It's a 64bit CPU running a 32bit OS kernel.. running 32bit software.
Lollipop can be 32bit or 64bit. It's not compulsorily 64bit. 

The 2015 Moto E 4G has a 64bit cpu, but runs 32bit os.


Why are you so arrogant?!


----------



## iPlay (Aug 8, 2015)

Can this device be used for Navigation ?
I read on GSM that it does not have Compass feature so how well does Navigation works w/o Compass ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2015)

^^ Google Maps with GPS should work fine navigating.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2015)

Can anyone tell me why 64bit OS would be better for a phone like Moto E?


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> Can anyone tell me why 64bit OS would be better for a phone like Moto E?



It wont.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 12, 2015)

How about service centres? I am about to recommend this for a friend in Kerala.


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey folks.... I got to use the new moto g 3rd gen
Its a good phone and true-to-term successor of moto g2. Only lag I felt was when I opened the app drawer, I didn't felt it smooth while swiping the drawer for apps. Another problem my friend is facing is its battery life. He says its not good . he always keeps the brightness to minimum to save battery. The best part is its camera. When I compared the cam  of both - my oneplus one and of moto g3 , I felt motog succeeded in this section. The pic taken were more brighter, vibrant and more colourful than opo. So whoever wants to buy a phone for camera, whatsapp, Facebook, and small amount of gaming and love compact size phones..for them moto g3 is best. But I personally suggest to wait for its price to drop, whoseoever is gonna buy. Do post more in depth review of it here!!


----------



## BakBob (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a Galaxy S4 and I'm thinking of upgrading. Memcard slot and 5" screen ( no bigger, smaller will do, but not bigger) are a must. Is this phone good enough an upgrade from Galaxy S4 or should i wait for Moto G4


----------



## ZTR (Aug 13, 2015)

BakBob said:


> I have a Galaxy S4 and I'm thinking of upgrading. Memcard slot and 5" screen ( no bigger, smaller will do, but not bigger) are a must. Is this phone good enough an upgrade from Galaxy S4 or should i wait for Moto G4


Lol Moto G3 will be a downgrade from S4 
Lower res,not amoled,inferior camera,slower chipset


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 13, 2015)

BakBob said:


> I have a Galaxy S4 and I'm thinking of upgrading. Memcard slot and 5" screen ( no bigger, smaller will do, but not bigger) are a must. Is this phone good enough an upgrade from Galaxy S4 or should i wait for Moto G4



Yup. Keep using your S4 like [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] has said. It isn't an "upgrade"


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 13, 2015)

I bought it last weekend.Can anyone recommend a good case ? How is Amzer or Cruzerlite ones ?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Amzer has some pretty decent offerings when it comes to cases.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 13, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> I bought it last weekend.Can anyone recommend a good case ? How is Amzer or Cruzerlite ones ?



Cruzerlite is sturdy, but really overpriced. I had bought one for OG Moto G. It adds a lot of bulk to the phone. But seems good enough.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Amzer has some pretty decent offerings when it comes to cases.



I was looking at their Hybrid Warrior Case.It adds bulk but im ok with that.

- - - Updated - - -



AndroidFan said:


> Cruzerlite is sturdy, but really overpriced. I had bought one for OG Moto G. It adds a lot of bulk to the phone. But seems good enough.


Amzer have a Indian website. Couldn't find one for Cruzerlite. Im ok with the bulk.A uncle of mine is coming to India from the US, so buying from US is also an option.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

priti9898 said:


> I saw stylish and attractive case cover for Moto G online from Moskart. So, I recommended to you.



Hey spammer, either post a direct link or don't post at all.

"Stylish and attractive" case don't provide enough protection which should be their intended purpose.

Edit: Tagging OP [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] for moderation purpose on this spammer.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hey spammer, either post a direct link or don't post at all.
> 
> "Stylish and attractive" case don't provide enough protection which should be their intended purpose.
> 
> Edit: Tagging OP [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] for moderation purpose on this spammer.



banned for spamming.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2015)

That guy was posting about that store for a while now. Don't know how he wasn't banned earlier!
Anyway, thanks RCuber.


----------



## ankushv (Aug 13, 2015)

Check if amzer hybrid is available.  I have it for my moto g first generation.  Slightly bulky but adequate protection.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That guy was posting about that store for a while now. Don't know how he wasn't banned earlier!
> Anyway, thanks RCuber.



I had kept a eye on his/her posts as he/she was posting about that store regularly.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 14, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Amzer have a Indian website. Couldn't find one for Cruzerlite. Im ok with the bulk.A uncle of mine is coming to India from the US, so buying from US is also an option.



I bought it on eBay. One seller had original Cruzerlite covers. Beware, most items on ebay are fake. I myself bought a Xiaomi 10400 mAH battery pack on ebay for Rs 400 which turned out junk.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Light cases won't protect that much and good cases often add the bulk so it's you who have to decide as per your requirement that you want light weight or good protection.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 14, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> I bought it on eBay. One seller had original Cruzerlite covers. Beware, most items on ebay are fake. I myself bought a Xiaomi 10400 mAH battery pack on ebay for Rs 400 which turned out junk.



If i go for Cruzerlite i'll buy directly from them from US.Thanks for the tip.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Light cases won't protect that much and good cases often add the bulk so it's you who have to decide as per your requirement that you want light weight or good protection.



I want it for the protection.I dont mind the bulk.By the way is Amzer Hybrid cases good ? My friend bought a similar hybrid case made by a company called Cubix for his One plus one.They dont have a case for Moto G 3d gen yet.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

With cases you can never be fully sure. I always prefer spigen for cases for my devices.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 15, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Check if amzer hybrid is available.  I have it for my moto g first generation.  Slightly bulky but adequate protection.



Yes Amzer Hybrid case are available for Moto G 3rd gen.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> With cases you can never be fully sure. I always prefer spigen for cases for my devices.



Spigen don't make cases for Moto G. I think they target flagship phones only.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah spigen is only flagship oriented.


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 19, 2015)

Just a heads up... my moto g 2015 was delivered two days ago.
Tried plugging in OTG pendrive, and it wasn't detected. (Tried factory reset and still the same!)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> Just a heads up... my moto g 2015 was delivered two days ago.
> Tried plugging in OTG pendrive, and it wasn't detected. (Tried factory reset and still the same!)


Try again with ES File Explorer.


----------



## H2O (Aug 19, 2015)

I have just ordered Moto G - 3rd Gen on Flipkart.

Do I need to use a screen-guard? If yes, which one? Suggestions would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try again with ES File Explorer.



Thanks, will try.

Called flipkart and the dumb customer care person told me 'Sir Moto G3 doesn't have OTG support, please check on website.
Please check in service center'. 
WTF!


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 19, 2015)

OTG works fine in my Moto G 3rd Gen..use "ES File Explorer" since moto g does not come with a native file manager...


----------



## theserpent (Aug 19, 2015)

A MOTO G 2014 user here.
What's the SOT you guys get?


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 20, 2015)

After email exchanges (provided them 'how to use OTG on Moto G3' youtube's link, some online reviews and screenshot of settings), they have agreed to replace my device.



Stormbringer said:


> OTG works fine in my Moto G 3rd Gen..use "ES File Explorer" since moto g does not come with a native file manager...


Thank you friend, but when OTG pen drive was plugged into mobile, at least the drive is shown in 'settings-->Storage'.
I was not able to view that too!


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 20, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> After email exchanges (provided them 'how to use OTG on Moto G3' youtube's link, some online reviews and screenshot of settings), they have agreed to replace my device.
> 
> 
> Thank you friend, but when OTG pen drive was plugged into mobile, at least the drive is shown in 'settings-->Storage'.
> I was not able to view that too!



Are you sure that your OTG cable is not faulty? 
ES Explorer should possibly detect it.  Does it work with other phones?


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 21, 2015)

Try using the OTG cable on a different device... as [MENTION=93457]jkultimate[/MENTION]  said...i too suspect its the OTG cable which faulty...


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, I'm pretty sure the OTG cable is not faulty (Tried using it with 2 different devices).

There are few comments on some forums/reviews which mentions the same.


----------



## H2O (Aug 22, 2015)

Its here! 

Ok. First time Android user. What all apps do I need to download?

Thanks.

And, which screenguard would the current Moto G - 3rd Gen users recommend?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 22, 2015)

H2O said:


> Its here!
> 
> Ok. First time Android user. What all apps do I need to download?
> 
> ...



check out the play store and look which type of apps you require.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2015)

Does the box comes sealed with Moto Logo adhesive? The reason, I'm asking this is, FK is sending my one via some startup courier Delhivery which seems to have bad reviews when I googled. So just want to make sure, they doesn't tamper with my package and handle it well as it's a phone.


----------



## H2O (Aug 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Does the box comes sealed with Moto Logo adhesive? The reason, I'm asking this is, FK is sending my one via some startup courier Delhivery which seems to have bad reviews when I googled. So just want to make sure, they doesn't tamper with my package and handle it well as it's a phone.



No. It comes with a normal transparent adhesive sticker. I got it via eKart.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2015)

H2O said:


> No. It comes with a normal transparent adhesive sticker. I got it via eKart.



Thanks for confirming.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Does the box comes sealed with Moto Logo adhesive? The reason, I'm asking this is, FK is sending my one via some startup courier Delhivery which seems to have bad reviews when I googled. So just want to make sure, they doesn't tamper with my package and handle it well as it's a phone.



Delhivery service depends on the location. It is good here in Hyderabad. But not as fast as Flipkart's own EKL Logistics.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> Delhivery service depends on the location. It is good here in Hyderabad. But not as fast as Flipkart's own EKL Logistics.



Nice. EKart has always been the fastest for me too.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Does the box comes sealed with Moto Logo adhesive? The reason, I'm asking this is, FK is sending my one via some startup courier Delhivery which seems to have bad reviews when I googled. So just want to make sure, they doesn't tamper with my package and handle it well as it's a phone.



They are using Delhivery for electronic delivery for a while now. I got my redmi 2 from them and was a bit skeptical even after getting sealed package


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> They are using Delhivery for electronic delivery for a while now. I got my redmi 2 from them and was a bit skeptical even after getting sealed package



Ha!! Ha!! God knows why they are using this startup instead of their own EKart.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ha!! Ha!! God knows why they are using this startup instead of their own EKart.



And the worse part is that their delivery status never work. It took 5 days for delivery whereas Ekart takes 2 to 3.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And the worse part is that their delivery status never work. It took 5 days for delivery whereas Ekart takes 2 to 3.



That's right. That's the main point. Previously when I order Moto G3, on 8th Aug, it got delivered via Ekart within 3 days and the good part is they also delivers on Sunday.

Well, I can leave off sunday, as a professional myself, I can't expect someone to work on Sunday's. But other than that, they are very slow. This time it's already been 5 days, hope to get it delivered tomorrow.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's right. That's the main point. Previously when I order Moto G3, on 8th Aug, it got delivered via Ekart within 3 days and the good part is they also delivers on Sunday.
> 
> Well, I can leave off sunday, as a professional myself, I can't expect someone to work on Sunday's. But other than that, they are very slow. This time it's already been 5 days, hope to get it delivered tomorrow.



Yeah. Though it feels bad to see them working on sunday but the fact is that sometimes that sunday delivery is a life savor. You don't have to wait up for monday and sometimes you can deliver the gift to the person right in the morning. 
But on the side note I think they use delhivery for those products which are prepaid. Whereas Ekart is more of a COD option.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah. Though it feels bad to see them working on sunday but the fact is that sometimes that sunday delivery is a life savor. You don't have to wait up for monday and sometimes you can deliver the gift to the person right in the morning.
> But on the side note I think they use delhivery for those products which are prepaid. Whereas Ekart is more of a COD option.



Yeah. But generally the persons working on Sunday's have some other working day off. The same model as like Call Center and Support Desk's.


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Does the box comes sealed with Moto Logo adhesive? The reason, I'm asking this is, FK is sending my one via some startup courier Delhivery which seems to have bad reviews when I googled. So just want to make sure, they doesn't tamper with my package and handle it well as it's a phone.


*Delhivery isn't bad. I've had good experience with them:*
*i.imgur.com/jExqfKf.png

*Now this is blue dart, one of the most well known couriers in India:*
*i.imgur.com/4HNPFUA.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] A sigh of relief then. Well going by that way, I'd not say, I'm having bad experience. What I was saying is EKart is better anyday. Anyway hope to get it delivered tomorrow.

*i.imgur.com/IvUgpw7.jpg


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] A sigh of relief then. Well going by that way, I'd not say, I'm having bad experience. What I was saying is EKart is better anyday. Anyway hope to get it delivered tomorrow.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/IvUgpw7.jpg


You'll get it tomorrow. They deliver on the next day.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 24, 2015)

tkin said:


> You'll get it tomorrow. They deliver on the next day.



It's not about bad delivery, the fact is that they deliver slow in comparison to ekart and also not well very known.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 24, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ha!! Ha!! God knows why they are using this startup instead of their own EKart.



They have a lot of volume. When their logistics lines are full, they use Delhivery or Bluedart, especially when COD is involved.

I had emailed Flipkart, and requested them to send me all deliveries using EKL only. So they marked my account that way, and 99% of my deliveries are done through their logistics network.


----------



## chandan3 (Aug 29, 2015)

,I just got my moto g 3 this week... I noticed vertical line on the mobile display todaywhen back light is off or phone is in sleep mode..These lines are not visible when light is on... Moreover they are viable at a particular angle only or under direct light focussed on it.The display and touch seemsto be fine until now and no issues with performance.. But Iam little worried about this fault of vertical lines. Does this mean a faulty display and should I get my phone replaced..


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2015)

chandan3 said:


> ,I just got my moto g 3 this week... I noticed vertical line on the mobile display todaywhen back light is off or phone is in sleep mode..*These lines are not visible when light is on... Moreover they are viable at a particular angle only or under direct light focussed on it.*The display and touch seemsto be fine until now and no issues with performance.. But Iam little worried about this fault of vertical lines. Does this mean a faulty display and should I get my phone replaced..


No problem, its the digitizer, my LG G2 has them as well. If you see them when the display is turned on then its faulty, but if you seem them under direct sunlight when the display is off that's normal.


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2015)

Those who are using Moto G3 can you confirm whether we can hook up a 64GB card with this(Fat32)? If it works whether there are any lags? Or crash or sudden loss of data etc? And does class 10 have better performance than say class 4?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> Those who are using Moto G3 can you confirm whether we can hook up a 64GB card with this(Fat32)? If it works whether there are any lags? Or crash or sudden loss of data etc? And does class 10 have better performance than say class 4?



I'm using a 16gb Class 10 card from SanDisk. Had a class 4 card before.Performance is noticeable when i transfer data from internal memory to the card and vice versa.Class 10 card was faster. Don't know how the class of the card will effect the Apps, as most of them use internal memory.


----------



## chandan3 (Sep 6, 2015)

best temered glass for moto g3 n it should cover all part of screen


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2015)

chandan3 said:


> best temered glass for moto g3 n it should cover all part of screen


I've found Nillkin to be very good but pricey. I'm using one with my LG G2.

Nillkin Tempered Glass Tempered Glass for Motorola Moto G 3rd Gen - Nillkin : Flipkart.com

Cheaper in ebay: Nillkin Brand Motorola Moto G3 3rd GEN Amazing 9H Nanometer Tempered Glass | eBay

They also provide two lens guards for Camera as well, here's a review for the LG one: Nillkin JSR017 Mirror Screen Guard for Lg G2 - Nillkin : Flipkart.com


----------



## Techguy (Sep 12, 2015)

My auto-brightness refuses to work in the sun sometimes; it's fine most of the time though.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> My auto-brightness refuses to work in the sun sometimes; it's fine most of the time though.


Is there a screenguard covering the sensor?


----------



## Techguy (Sep 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> Is there a screenguard covering the sensor?



Nope. Autobrightness works fine indoors, it adjusts well. But sometimes when I turn on the display in the sun, it doesn't and I can't see anything. Sometimes it works okay in the sun though.


----------



## jenimukanna (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi.. i recently purchased motorola g3 from flipkart im tne month of august so far i'm my mobile worked well , i;m happy with it all of sudden one day i saw glittering light at the bottom of the mobile , i immediately called flipkart and told the problem through phone and hr  guided to me near my service center after going there i shown the problem which arises in the display but the man told me there is no physical damage in your mobile some thing went wrong we are not able
 to provide you warranty . i was frustated and worried about the explanation from service center and he told me . you may kept our mobile in pant pocket so it may damage the display from inside . i was not convinced about his statement my mobile only 40 days old help me out from this problem guys i'm attaching the video present in the screen and invoice towards my purchase
View attachment OD203520465185864500_invoice (1) (1).pdf


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

Most likely an issue with the display controller. Should be covered under warranty.

1. Talk to service center.
2. Talk to flipkart.
3. Twit to both Moto India and Flipkart and post on their fb wall.
4. Finally threaten them to go to consumer court.
5. Go to consumer court.

You should get satisfactory result somewhere around step 2-3. If you manage to go upto step 5 you'll  actually find your patience worth it, consumer court has been screwing the companies royally for the last couple of years.

- - - Updated - - -

Trust me, no one wants the customers to go to consumer court or go to any government service. Last time Vodafone was screwing with one of my friends, he send a mail to them with Trai in cc and threatened to go to consumer court. About 3 managers called him up and literally begged not to take this further.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2015)

tkin said:


> Those who are using Moto G3 can you confirm whether we can hook up a 64GB card with this(Fat32)? If it works whether there are any lags? Or crash or sudden loss of data etc? And does *class 10 have better performance than say class 4?*



definitely, especially if you swap your sd card with internal memory.. starting apps were really slow when I had class 4, but after upgrading to 10, they are almost as fast as internal

anyway, try getting a UHS 1, strontium nitro is pretty fast as well as cheap


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> definitely, especially if you swap your sd card with internal memory.. starting apps were really slow when I had class 4, but after upgrading to 10, they are almost as fast as internal
> 
> anyway, try getting a UHS 1, strontium nitro is pretty fast as well as cheap


Nice, if I don't find a worthwhile replacement for my LG G2 I'll get this or the Asus ZF2 Laser to go through 2016.

Btw what is the maximum memory you have fit in the G3?

And finally what is the ~5-100% charge time with stock charger and any 3rd party high wattage charger/powerbank(2A o/p)?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2015)

Dude i dont have a Moto G3 ...I use a Xperia Z1 compact, I installed a 32 GB Strontium Nitro and swapped the memory using a .sh script .. its working like a charm


----------



## H2O (Sep 20, 2015)

Guys, which is a better screen-protector?

The plastic scratch guard or tempered glass?


----------



## Minion (Sep 20, 2015)

Tempered glass,Ask your seller to apply it for you.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XZnJ_EvL6CM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

Do you guys actually use tempered glass? I mean it does add bulk to the phone plus the display loses it's quality.


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2015)

^Still i can't apply correctly and 300 bucks went into drain.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Do you guys actually use tempered glass? I mean it does add bulk to the phone plus the display loses it's quality.



Tempered glass is best types of screen protector.Nope display doesn't lose quality and it is lot better than silicone back covers.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

Minion said:


> ^Still i can't apply correctly and 300 bucks went into drain.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Oh! I though so coz all I see if a big bulk attached to the phone. I don't like cases either.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheap 200/- tempered glass sucks and usually very hard to apply. Spend some money and buy Nillkin. My display looks fantastic with it.


----------



## H2O (Sep 21, 2015)

tkin said:


> Cheap 200/- tempered glass sucks and usually very hard to apply. Spend some money and buy Nillkin. My display looks fantastic with it.



So, Its worth spending 500 bucks on it rather than 200 bucks on the cheap local tempered glasses?

Anyway, I am confused which one to go for. The Amazon one is very cheap. But, I don't know if it is original or not.

Nillkin MOTO G3 (3rd Gen)XT1550 H Anti-Explosion Glass Screen protector: Amazon.in: Electronics

These is the E-Bay one:-

Nillkin Amazing H Anti Burst Tempered Glass Screenguard FOR Motorola Moto G3 | eBay

Which one do you reckon I should go for? Thanks.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

H2O said:


> So, Its worth spending 500 bucks on it rather than 200 bucks on the cheap local tempered glasses?
> 
> Anyway, I am confused which one to go for. The Amazon one is very cheap. But, I don't know if it is original or not.
> 
> ...


Both look same, go for amazon. Follow the video I posted above, look for other videos in youtube.

If you don't feel confident better to go to local mobile shop and have them apply it, better to pay 50/- to them than wasting 500/-


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2015)

I would suggest you get from ebay so much price difference between these two.Something is fishy.

How to Verify Authenticity of Nillkin Cases & Screen Protectors


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

Minion said:


> I would suggest you get from ebay so much price difference between these two.Something is fishy.
> 
> How to Verify Authenticity of Nillkin Cases & Screen Protectors


If the auth test fails he can get a refund from Amazon anyway.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 22, 2015)

tkin said:


> If the auth test fails he can get a refund from Amazon anyway.



There are a ton of fake Nilkin cases available. Their quality is not very different from the original Nillkin. You are just paying more for the brand.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 30, 2015)

Why is Moto G 3 out of stock on flipkart from more than 2 weeks? Does anyone have any clue when will it be back in stock?


----------



## H2O (Oct 1, 2015)

I got it from E-Bay.

Had a couple of discount coupons which helped me decrease the price and in the end it was almost similar to that of Amazon. And, the E-Bay ones passed the Auth test. Been using it for almost four odd days and it feels really great. The surface is really smooth and responsive. Lets see how long these last though. Anyway, thanks for the suggestion, guys.


----------



## Techguy (Oct 4, 2015)

Hard to apply? I just rubbed the alcohol cloth and dropped the tempered glass protector. no issues.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2015)

It's still out of stock 

When was this device last available on Flipkart?


----------



## the.one (Oct 6, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> It's still out of stock
> 
> When was this device last available on Flipkart?



I think they'll get it back after they sell the new moto x's in good numbers.


----------



## driverace (Oct 7, 2015)

I am also waiting for Moto G3!
It will be awesome if they get it in the BBD sale at some discount 

Please update this thread, if you spot it somewhere.
(Not very sure about ebay models-authenticity)

Cheers,

*Ace.*


----------



## dippi_taurus (Oct 7, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> It's still out of stock
> 
> When was this device last available on Flipkart?





driverace said:


> I am also waiting for Moto G3!
> It will be awesome if they get it in the BBD sale at some discount



Check right now........... it's available on flipkart


----------



## driverace (Oct 8, 2015)

dippi_taurus said:


> Check right now........... it's available on flipkart



Hey, thanks a lot!
It is available! 

Now, since we are so close to the BBD offer  I feel like taking a risk of waiting to see if we get slightly better price for this one!


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 8, 2015)

There is a good chance fk will offer discount for SBI cards..10% probably


----------



## mati17 (Oct 10, 2015)

I hv MotoG 3rd Gen..... its good but batterry life sucks !
i hv to charge it 2-3 times per day. Is frequenct charges destroy battery soon ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2015)

mati17 said:


> I hv MotoG 3rd Gen..... its good but batterry life sucks !
> i hv to charge it 2-3 times per day. Is frequenct charges destroy battery soon ?


Something is wrong, the phone easily lasts more than this, one day is easy even on extreme load.


----------



## mati17 (Oct 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> Something is wrong, the phone easily lasts more than this, one day is easy even on extreme load.


I uses a lot.... but i wanna ask is battery remains okay if we charges it 2-3 times a day ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2015)

mati17 said:


> I uses a lot.... but i wanna ask is battery remains okay if we charges it 2-3 times a day ?


Won't be any problem for at least two years.


----------



## mati17 (Oct 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> Won't be any problem for at least two years.


Thanks bro


----------



## driverace (Oct 10, 2015)

mati17 said:


> I uses a lot.... but i wanna ask is battery remains okay if we charges it 2-3 times a day ?



What's the screen time you are getting from One full charge (down until <10%) battery?

*Ace.*


----------



## mati17 (Oct 10, 2015)

driverace said:


> What's the screen time you are getting from One full charge (down until <10%) battery?
> 
> *Ace.*


I usually charges when it remains 50-60%


----------



## driverace (Oct 12, 2015)

mati17 said:


> I usually charges when it remains 50-60%



It would only be fair to comment on (almost) complete charge cycle.
You are only using 40-50% of charge cycle. (In that case, you will "have" to charge it many times a day)


This kind of usage would cause 'memory effect/reduced backup time' with the older type of Ni-Ca batteries, 
*BUT* since we are with Li-ion batteries, you wont face any 'problem' as such.

If you would ask me, I would suggest charging it at night, that way, it should hold juice whole day until evening/night (20hours or so, with 3-4 hours of screen time).


*Ace.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone updated to Marshmallow? It's been 3-4 days I'm using marshmallow and the main thing I noticed is battery performance. It has dropped severely.

Another issue I noticed is a bit lag. Sometimes smoothness is lost. This was not there in Lollipop.

And you can feel this lag easily when you turn on Battery Saver. It just hangs.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm using Marshmallow. I didn't noticed a heavy drop in battery life but it seems that now wifi is consuming a lot of battery. Though screen on time remains almost same. And yes its bit more laggy. I felt it too. Haven't used battery saver yet because even in lollipop it used to make the phone crawl.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 13, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyone updated to Marshmallow? It's been 3-4 days I'm using marshmallow and the main thing I noticed is battery performance. It has dropped severely.
> 
> Another issue I noticed is a bit lag. Sometimes smoothness is lost. This was not there in Lollipop.
> 
> And you can feel this lag easily when you turn on Battery Saver. It just hangs.



I'm on MM.Battery performance has reduced.Its just been a couple of days.Have to wait and see.My biggest gripe is WIFI sucking lots of battery and the WIFI toggle doesn't actually switches off the WIFI. I have to go to the WIFI Menu via the Settings to turn it off.Idle drain @ night is 6 to 8 % with WIFI and mobile data off which is quite higher than that i had in Lollipop.Battery Saver makes my phone so laggy it becomes unusable.Pointless feature IMO.

Note: Quick google search about WIFI battery drain suggests its a false battery stats reporting bug.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, I keep Mobile Data (2G) turned on from 10AM - 9PM and then use WiFi from 9PM - 12:30AM everyday. On Saturday's and Sunday's I use WiFi from 11AM (morning) - 3AM (night). With this same usage I had to charge my phone every night when I went to sleep. But in Marshmallow, it drops down < 15% within 7PM.

One more thing I noticed is that, under Settings > Locations > Scanning (from menu), turn of WiFi. May be that's what draining the battery even after keeping WiFi toggled off.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 13, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> One more thing I noticed is that, under Settings > Locations > Scanning (from menu), turn of WiFi. May be that's what draining the battery even after keeping WiFi toggled off.



I noticed that and have disabled it.Still the toggle wont switch off the WIFI. I suspect its a bug. Also sometimes its a rogue app which cause the high drain at idle.Have you installed any app recently ? Im on 4G by the way.Will get more battery if i were on 2g only.


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 13, 2016)

Seriously, why just 1k difference between both the phones? Anyone would opt the 16GB variant, that's for sure!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 13, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> I noticed that and have disabled it.Still the toggle wont switch off the WIFI. I suspect its a bug. Also sometimes its a rogue app which cause the high drain at idle.Have you installed any app recently ? Im on 4G by the way.Will get more battery if i were on 2g only.



Didn't installed anything after upgrading to MM.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jan 13, 2016)

Disable wifi and location scanning in settings. Looks like it's the culprit here.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 14, 2016)

kalam_gohab said:


> Disable wifi and location scanning in settings. Looks like it's the culprit here.



I did that and made sure wifi was switched off.Last night drain was 1%


----------



## Techguy (Jan 14, 2016)

Wifi off, cellular data off, location off. Still lose 4% overnight.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 14, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> One more thing I noticed is that, under Settings > Locations > Scanning (from menu), turn of WiFi. May be that's what draining the battery even after keeping WiFi toggled off.





kalam_gohab said:


> Disable wifi and location scanning in settings. Looks like it's the culprit here.



Yes, looks like WiFi Location Scanning is the culprit here. Disabled it yesterday and the battery usage is back to as it was in lollipop (more or less).


----------



## Minion (Jan 14, 2016)

Techguy said:


> Wifi off, cellular data off, location off. Still lose 4% overnight.



use wakelock detector and see which app is causing wakelock.


----------



## Techguy (Jan 14, 2016)

Minion said:


> use wakelock detector and see which app is causing wakelock.



No app shows up on the battery stats, and the awake bar shows that the phone has no persistent wakelocks, might be just 1 thin bar.
A wakelock would show up as a filled bar in the Awake stats.


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 16, 2016)

The most attractive feature is its water proof resistant and the display. However, Moto 3G has become old  Moto G Turbo and Moto X are the latest trend, i guess


----------



## Aakarshan (Mar 17, 2016)

Guys do Moto G 3rd gen support 64 GB Micro SD Card? As the gsm arena site enlists that it can only support cards upto 32 GB?
And can we use 64 GB sd card as adaptable storage to install apps?


----------



## Tomal (Mar 19, 2016)

One of my friends has been using this device for more than four months. As far I came to know from him that it is a good device according to price. I am also thinking about having one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2016)

Get the G Turbo instead, same price, SD 615


----------



## Aakarshan (Mar 24, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Guys do Moto G 3rd gen support 64 GB Micro SD Card? As the gsm arena site enlists that it can only support cards upto 32 GB?
> And can we use 64 GB sd card as adaptable storage to install apps?


anyone?


----------



## Joyce Rife (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the specification. I just need an android phone having ear recognization lock screen. Is it providing this kind of feature?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2016)

Joyce Rife said:


> Thanks for the specification. I just need an android phone having ear recognization lock screen. Is it providing this kind of feature?


Nobody does that 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 22, 2016)

Any suggestions for a good tempered glass protector for my 3 week old Moto G3 ? 


Links pls ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 23, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any suggestions for a good tempered glass protector for my 3 week old Moto G3 ?
> 
> 
> Links pls ?



I'm using this for my Moto G3.
FOSO Motorola / Round Curved 2.5D Edge 9H Hardness: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## Stormbringer (May 9, 2016)

tengo007 said:


> I think the 3rd Gen should have a 5.2" HD IPS display with Corning Gorilla Glass 4 (I don't see the need for Full HD just yet), it should launch with Android M, it should have a 1.7GHz quad-core Qualcomm S610, 10 MP w/ LED flash and 5 MP front, 2GB RAM, 8/16GB storage options and micro SD card slot, 4G, Bluetooth 4.1 and 2390 mAh battery. In terms of design I think they should keep the front firing speakers, curved backing and Motorola shells but shrink the bezels. Early next year, as this one should come with 4G, I think they should launch a Moto G Max along with the next-gen Moto E, with the same specs but with a 6" HD display.



Moto G 4th gen launch is round the corner and you are talking about what 3rd gen should have !?


----------



## H2O (May 23, 2016)

Ok guys.

Need some suggestion, guys.

I am looking to sell my Moto G3. Its a 9 month old phone now and the phone is in good condition. What would be the ideal price to sell it for?

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

H2O said:


> Ok guys.
> 
> Need some suggestion, guys.
> 
> ...


Around 6k is Good imo


----------



## pallavi soni (May 30, 2016)

Ahh:winking_NF: Finally Moto is back with a bang.The awesome series of Motorola Phones is continued with all the specific features in pocket. The latest Model of Moto-G 3rd Gen. phones comes up with a handy price.
All it takes is Just one click and Lo the phones is with you: Explore the features like-
Android v5.1.1(lollipop)
13MP rear primary camera
5MP front camera
6months brand warranty
Check it out here. It will surely fit your budget.:grin_NF:
moto g 3rd generation 16gb - Shopclues online shoppin


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 10, 2016)

is shopclues a safe site.are moto phones genuine as on offer there


----------



## BessyDella (Aug 19, 2016)

i dont like Moto phone..................................


----------

